# Texas Method/Coan Deadlift Routine



## Muscle Puzzle (Apr 30, 2007)

Week 1

Monday

Back Squat 5x5

Dips: 5x5

DE Deadlift: 8x3x300 (90 sec rest)

Wednesday

Front Squat: 3x3

Mil. Press: 2x5

3 circuits (rest 90sec between exercises, 2-3 minutes between circuits):

Stiff-leg deadlift: 8 reps

Bent over row: 8 reps

Chin-Ups: 8 reps

Arched back good morning: 8 reps

Friday

Back Squat: 1x5

Dips: 3x3

Deadlift: 1x3x375

Week 2

Monday

Back Squat: 3x5

Mil. Press: 5x5

DE Deadlift: 8x3x325 (90 sec rest)

Wednesday

Front Squat: 3x3

Dips: 2x5

3 circuits (rest 90sec between exercises, 2-3 minutes between circuits):

Stiff-leg deadlift: 8 reps

Bent over row: 8 reps

Chin-Ups: 8 reps

Arched back good morning: 8 reps

Friday

Back Squat: 1x5 or 1x4

Mil. Press: 3x3

Deadlift: 1x2x400

Week 3

Monday

Back Squat: 5x5

Dips: 5x5

DE Deadlift: 6x3x350 (90-120 sec rest)

Wednesday

Front Squat: 3x3

Mil. Press: 2x5

3 circuits (rest 90sec between exercises, 2-3 minutes between circuits):

Stiff-leg deadlift: 8 reps

Bent over row: 8 reps

Chin-Ups: 8 reps

Arched back good morning: 8 reps

Friday

Back Squat: 1x4 or 2x3

Dips: 3x3

Deadlift: 1x2x425

Week 4

Monday

Back Squat: 5x5

Mil. Press: 5x5

DE Deadlift: 5x3x375 (90-120 sec rest)

Wednesday

Front Squat: 3x3

Dips: 2x5

3 circuits (rest 90sec between exercises, 2-3 minutes between circuits):

Stiff-leg deadlift: 8 reps

Bent over row: 8 reps

Chin-Ups: 8 reps

Arched back good morning: 8 reps

Friday

Back Squat: 2x3 or 3x2

Mil. Press: 3x3

Deadlift: 1x2x450

Week 5

Monday

Back Squat: 5x5

Dips: 5x5

DE Deadlift: 3x3x325 (120 sec rest)

Power shrugs: 3x5x275

Wednesday

Front Squat: 3x3

Mil. Press: 2x5

Stiff-leg deadlift: 3x5

Bent over row: 3x5

Chin-Ups: 3x5

Arched back good morning: 3x5

Friday

Back Squat: 3x2 or 1x1

Dips: 3x3

Deadlift: 3x3x400

Week 6

Monday

Back Squat 5x5

Mil. Press: 5x5

DE Deadlift: 3x3x350 (120 sec rest)

Power shrugs: 3x5x295

Wednesday

Front Squat: 3x3

Dips: 2x5

Stiff-leg deadlift: 3x5

Bent over row: 3x5

Chin-ups: 3x5

Arched back good morning: 3x5

Friday

Back Squat: New 1RM

Mil. Press: 3x3

Deadlift: 1x2x425

Week 7

Monday

Back Squat 5x5

Dips: 5x5

DE Deadlift: 3x3x375 (120 sec rest)

Power Shrugs: 2x5x320

Wednesday

Front Squat: 3x3

Mil. Press: 2x5

Stiff-leg deadlift: 2x5

Bent over row: 2x5

Chin-Ups: 2x5

Arched back good morning: 2x5

Friday

Back Squat: 1x5 with previous 3RM

Dips: 3x3

Deadlift 1x2x450

Week 8

Monday

Back Squat 5x5

Mil. Press: 5x5

DE Deadlift: 3x3x350 (120 sec rest)

Power Shrugs: 2x5x340

Wednesday

Front Squat: 3x3

Dips: 2x5

Stiff-leg deadlift: 2x5

Bent over row: 2x5

Chin-Ups: 2x5

Arched back good morning: 2x5

Friday

Back Squat: 1x5 or 1x4

Mil. Press: 3x3

Deadlift: 1x2x475

Week 9

Monday

Back Squat 5x5

Dips: 5x5

DE Deadlift: 2x3x350 (rest as needed)

Power Shrugs: 2x5x340

Wednesday

Front Squat: 3x3

Mil. Press: 2x5

Stiff-leg deadlift: 2x5

Friday

Back Squat: 1x4 or 2x3

Dips: 3x3

Deadlift: 1x1x490

Week 10

Monday

Back Squat 5x5

Mil. Press: 5x5

DE Deadlift: 2x3x300 (rest as needed)

Wednesday

Front Squat: 3x3

Dips: 2x5

Friday

Back Squat: 2x3 or 3x2

Mil. Press: 3x3

Deadlift 1x1x500


----------

